# Going to France?



## pamjon (Oct 11, 2020)

We are thinking of going to France. We will going on the Train/Tunnel. Does anyone know if we have to make /sing a declaration or something? Is it an app or what is it?
How is it done?
Thanks PJ.


----------



## John H (Oct 11, 2020)

If you go to the French Government website you will find a one-page document called a "sworn statement" that you have to print off, fill in and present when you cross the Channel (although two sets of friends who crossed via the Tunnel said they weren't asked for them). We came out via the Newhaven-Dieppe ferry and were asked for them. The form simply says that you haven't any symptoms and have not been in contact with anybody who has - and it is available in English.


----------



## pamjon (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you for that information, we will have have a look at that. Appreciate it.
PJ


----------



## mfw (Oct 12, 2020)

Probably pay you to check if form needs replacing daily if they require a date on them - you may need some spare forms - cant see a 2 week old declaration being much use if they are dated


----------



## John H (Oct 12, 2020)

mfw said:


> Probably pay you to check if form needs replacing daily if they require a date on them - you may need some spare forms - cant see a 2 week old declaration being much use if they are dated



I agree, it is always worth checking but these forms are not the same as the ones they were using in March, when you did need to renew them daily. This is a one-off form when you enter the country at ports or airports and so you only need one of them (unless you are planning to fly in and out more than once).


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 12, 2020)

On return to the Uk you will need to complete the self isolator form 48 hours before return 




__





						Travel to England from another country during coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

You do not need to complete a UK passenger locator form before you travel, take any COVID-19 tests or quarantine when you arrive in England.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 12, 2020)

If you are going to sing !


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> On return to the Uk you will need to complete the self isolator form 48 hours before return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this on way out 


			https://www.eurotunnel.com/Eurotunnel/files/3f/3f474b02-0e9f-4992-a3d8-4d4944cdcef3.pdf


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 12, 2020)

We printed several of the sworn statement forms so we could just date and sign them as required. Still got them. Never asked for them. That was on tunnel crossing. Filled in the return to uk one online but again never asked for it. However I suspect it is linked to passport.


----------

